# Toughest game to beat



## Stalker (Jul 16, 2006)

I say it's DOOM 3


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 16, 2006)

i think it is farcry,it is so difficult at easy.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 17, 2006)

Far Cry was good AI was good but was not hard enough, so decided to play it on hardest difficulty the second time .I completed it(without any cheats) and what i learnt is "I WILL NEVER EVER PLAY ANY GAME AGAIN ON THE HARDEST DIFFICULTY" . it is very frustrating when u get knocked out with only one touch of a trigent and it becomes almost impossible when there are too many of them at one time, and the enemies wont die before u unload whole clips of bullets into them . In the whole game i had to aim always on head of the enemy . huh. there is no fun only frustration in the later stages of farcry on hardest difficulty . 
So , not recommenended.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2006)

but in some games u need to play in the toughest level to unlock all levels


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 17, 2006)

doom 3 and farcry r hard
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ..................................


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jul 17, 2006)

DOOM 3! the toughest game of all without cheats or walkthroughs
or say mario! ha ha ha ha, joke


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 17, 2006)

FarCry ... nothing else !!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 17, 2006)

Far Cry Hands down!
This game by far has the toughest AI I have ever seen.Even at minimal difficulty they would easily counter & kick your butt.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 17, 2006)

Far cry---serious pain in the ass when it comes without cheats


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 17, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> doom 3 and farcry r hard
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ..................................



Farcry on the 'Hardest' difficulty is no haha , believe me.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 17, 2006)

nfsmw career is tough,though i completed it but unable to finish challenge series.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2006)

yup FARCRY...... also COD 2 on hard mode...


----------



## knight17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Farcry is also the toghest game for me too..


----------



## saketkutta (Jul 17, 2006)

well tarey how did u beat all those creatures on the level before volcano without cheats in farcry. i played farcry in medium settings and could not progress after tenth level from where those creatures with rocket launchers on their hand actually come and had to use cheats. well the level b4 volcano was hell even after cheats. those guys throw rocket launchers as toys and need more than 3 magines of any gun to kill them
for me the hardest is far cry


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 18, 2006)

Doom 2 was easy for me and farcry. 

The tougest game was Act of war : High treason. The game is very diffcult when played in easy mode. 

The ai know what type of buliding we have and were our weakness lies.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 18, 2006)

Serious Sam 2 in Serious difficulty mode .... try it without cheats and u'll see what i'm talking about ...


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 18, 2006)

saketkutta said:
			
		

> well tarey how did u beat all those creatures on the level before volcano without cheats in farcry. i played farcry in medium settings and could not progress after tenth level from where those creatures with rocket launchers on their hand actually come and had to use cheats. well the level b4 volcano was hell even after cheats. those guys throw rocket launchers as toys and need more than 3 magines of any gun to kill them
> for me the hardest is far cry


Farcry is without doubt one of the toughest games i ever played.....i still shudder at the thought of driving that jeep with mutants on either side of road....i think the save system has made the game tougher....
about mutants with rockets,i found an easier way of killing them...by targeting at the weakest point of their body....a greenish area......but they were still spine chilling....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 18, 2006)

Yup, agree that Far Cry is a tough game. I will add XIII for PC too, as it is soooo hard to beat even in easy mode! You get instantly killed and there is no option of save anywhere!

For Xbox, I think Black is a tough game, because you will die easily like XIII. 

P.S. I was not able to finish Black for that reason.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 18, 2006)

the volcano level is too difficult to play in easy settings.


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think its Prince of Persia Revelations for the PSP!

I am dying to finish it!


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2006)

saketkutta said:
			
		

> well tarey how did u beat all those creatures on the level before volcano without cheats in farcry. i played farcry in medium settings and could not progress after tenth level from where those creatures with rocket launchers on their hand actually come and had to use cheats. well the level b4 volcano was hell even after cheats. those guys throw rocket launchers as toys and need more than 3 magines of any gun to kill them
> for me the hardest is far cry



I never use cheats to beat any game , kills the satisfaction . And medium settings were not hard enough for me that's why i did a mistake choosing the hardest difficulty the second time i played it.

Hey saket , volcano is nothing as compared to the last part where u have to kill  Doyle. There u have all sorts of mutants , and the only way to beat them(on the hardest mode) is to hide betwen the two blast doors(the doors when u enter the last open facility,one behind u gets locked and the other one opens if u go near it) and and snipe the trigents who have guns and can shoot u from distance , wait for the rocket launcher eqqiped ones to come at the door and then kill them one by one . This part was most frustrating and the hardest . volcano was nothing as compared to this one , in the volcano intro u have a jeep , use it to knock out the three rocket launcher trigents that u encounter on the first land mass seperated by lava , take cover in the rocks and take out the others beyond the 'tree bridge' connecting the two piece of lands seperated  by lava and proceed accordingly. Too frustrating and not easy.

Edit : Oh u were talking abt the level before volcano , i misread it as volcano level . The level b4 volcano where u have only one gun with few bullets and u have to jump down a waterfall . Only one thing could be done here on the hardest mode , RUN . Jump from the waterfall and run/swim through the river , dont stop and u will enter the open area with water , run to the helicopter mounted with gatling gun then its easy from there till the volcano stage.


----------



## sushir (Jul 20, 2006)

1. far cry
2. devil may cry 3


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jul 20, 2006)

Ninja Gaiden Black for the Xbox on Master Ninja Difficulty. All other games I have played are a cake-walk compared to it. Don't believe me, then just play that game on normal difficulty and you'll understand.


----------



## AP27 (Jul 20, 2006)

I agree with abhijeet. NGB is one of the harder games, along with DMC3. Im still on my playthrough on Hard, havent even reached Master Ninja.

Fun game tho. Almost everyone who plays it will experience a single moment when the knowledge of effectively using the controls will just 'click'. Then its just mad fun killing everything thrown at u.


----------



## saketkutta (Jul 20, 2006)

thax for help
let me see ill try to play on easy.
and one thing why is doyle the main villian.
well i havent doom 3 as my card is geforce 2 mx so not experianced doom.
ill try to get a 360 and play new farcry on it.(may be the developers have made is easier)


----------



## Arthas (Jul 23, 2006)

Manhunt From Rockstar.Its Hellish tough game i tell you.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jul 23, 2006)

Haven't you ppl played homeworld 2?


----------



## gags987 (Jul 23, 2006)

what about medal of honour allied assoult in hard mode ??has anyone played it?????


----------



## TeChRocK (Jul 24, 2006)

hers' my toughest list 
1.Far cry
2.Doom3
3.CoD2
4.FEAR
5.SC3: chaos theory


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 24, 2006)

TeChRocK said:
			
		

> hers' my toughest list
> 1.Far cry
> 2.Doom3
> 3.CoD2
> ...



U r still a kid in gaming...Sounds true with ur pic


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 24, 2006)

the list was OK but wid the ****ty Doom 3 and very much easy COD 2..

The rest Far Cry, FEAR .... I agree as i kno many others already have and will !!!


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 24, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> U r still a kid in gaming...Sounds true with ur pic



@ rakesh ,
This forum has many gamers who can make 'you' feel like a kid. Don't make fun of other members. Just enjoy games , like i do .


----------



## hellrider (Jul 24, 2006)

My Top three toughest games

1. Farcry
2. Thief The Dark Project
3. System Shock 2


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 25, 2006)

u all r kids here........................................just KIDding.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 25, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> @ rakesh ,
> This forum has many gamers who can make 'you' feel like a kid. Don't make fun of other members. Just enjoy games , like i do .



Well I meant the kids are not gamers and the gamers are not kids


----------



## True Geek (Jul 25, 2006)

No one has mentioned IGI and IGI2.
They were quite tough


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

True Geek said:
			
		

> No one has mentioned IGI and IGI2.
> They were quite though



They were quite 'though'.....u mean tough?


----------



## TeChRocK (Jul 26, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Well I meant the kids are not gamers and the gamers are not kids


lol , is that ur avator?


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 26, 2006)

TeChRocK said:
			
		

> lol , is that ur avator?



Check urs ...avatar looks a--vatar


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2006)

@rakesh is tht ur present pic or a childhood one......


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 26, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @rakesh is tht ur present pic or a childhood one......




and urs


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2006)

i m askin..... cos u r d only person here who s posted a real pic..


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 26, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> i m askin..... cos u r d only person here who s posted a real pic..



I thought of changing my avatar just ysterday..The previous one was *THIS*.

and that photo of mine was when i was 16 and now i am 18


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 27, 2006)

uh oh......i think the thread is something like....toughest game to beat.......and u r discussing abt avatars and past life photos...........weird............wher'd that originate frm.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

hmm....... dunno


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 27, 2006)

watvr no more discussion about the real photo coz i had to change it as  i read something like this in the bloging rule book:
_*    Article 789/08QD of Section 569_93D of Cluase 89`PLD43 clearly states that under no circumstance will anyone post his/her own facial photo as an avatar or nick_pick whether as a public or private distribution even if the domain and/or service is registered under the said person with the required certificates and/or affiliates with the domain and/or serivce provider, so as to to carefully extradicate for the purpose of security and other circumstances unless or otherwise the said internet service belongs to the the list of exceptions to this clause.
Exceptions include recruiting services and matrimonial services and the like which clearly indicate the need for publishing (as public and/or private use) of real life photo unless otherwise stated.

All Sections and sub clauses are in accordance with the updated version of the Bloggin Rule Book 2005 last updated on July 19th 2006.
Articles, Stubs, Post discussions and other said categories applies to the relevenat and contextual Clause it is stated for.
All challenges and clarifications reagrding hte above said is to be adressed in person or mail to the The Officer Of The Consulate of Bloggin Rule Book*_


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

explain in plain english ... 
who ll read all that


----------



## Stalker (Jul 27, 2006)

hey, u guys are going way off topic.........the thread says toughest game to beat..........not some avatar issue

Chill out!!


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 27, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> explain in plain english ...
> who ll read all that



It all says no posting ur real photo on the net other than some restrictions...Common man read the post i have written...Its very helpful


----------



## ionicsachin (Jul 28, 2006)

Far Cry Doom 3 and Serioes Sam the second encounter


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 31, 2006)

i am a rookey gamer, finding san andreas very difficult.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 31, 2006)

its ok dude.........everyone has a starting like that.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Aug 6, 2006)

well i think ninja gaiden black for the xbox was the toughest to beat!!!!



far cry , doom3 , serious sam are kids play!!!


----------



## Switch (Aug 7, 2006)

I say Tetris... Its been 10+ years and i am still not able to finish the game ...


----------



## eggman (Aug 7, 2006)

Maxpayne...............kidding

I'll say Hitman on toughest level


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 7, 2006)

try adventure puzzle games like nancy drew if u want HARD..

baki sab to mere right hand ka kamal hai...

seriously  i think these puzzle based adventure games are teh toughtest. atleast in games like fear/nfs/maxpayne u cant go i the wrong direction.


----------



## arunks (Aug 8, 2006)

castle of wolfstein was very exciting


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

exciting.........................what???


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 9, 2006)

Exciting forces u that it gets tougher and tougher but i feel that some games are reallllllllly tough without cheats  Like farcry in its lastmost level


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

???


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah I do agree puzzle based games can be hyper annoying... Like one game Silent Hill 2 ... Now I was supposed to find 3 coins to unlock a box and then I found out through a walkthrough that the first coin was somewhat right at the beginning of the game ! I was like wtff !! I didn't want to backtrack my way all over again  so left the game there....


----------



## Venom (Aug 9, 2006)

Dangerous Dave


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 9, 2006)

duh Packman


----------



## Stalker (Aug 9, 2006)

mario!!!!


----------



## thadeus (Aug 9, 2006)

Far Cry was tough only because the save system was different. I think if the game had the usual save system then it would have been a cakewalk. You save, snipe a guy, run behind a tree, save, come out, get shot, load, snipe a guy, save,...

I think COD 2 would have been the toughest game if they had used the usual health system. Thank God they did not.

Doom 3 was also tough because you had to keep swapping between the torch and the gun and most of the times you can't see a thing. And the monsters had the unfair ability of appearing out of nowhere.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

cod 2 ...............toughest game...............hah


----------



## kikass (Aug 10, 2006)

The Claw !!!   i dont even remember where did i get it from! was around 5-6 years back... got it for free along with either my sound card or graphic card... drove me crazy !


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2006)

thadeus said:
			
		

> Far Cry was tough only because the save system was different. I think if the game had the usual save system then it would have been a cakewalk. You save, snipe a guy, run behind a tree, save, come out, get shot, load, snipe a guy, save,...
> 
> I think COD 2 would have been the toughest game if they had used the usual health system. Thank God they did not.
> 
> Doom 3 was also tough because you had to keep swapping between the torch and the gun and most of the times you can't see a thing. And the monsters had the unfair ability of appearing out of nowhere.



Call of Duty 2 The Toughest Game lol.no man it is not the toughest game,i have completed the game in about 6 hours without cheats.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 10, 2006)

COD 2 is difficult???..............must be the easiest of all the COD series

yes,the health system makes the gameplay a hell lot easier


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 10, 2006)

The *Factory Driver Missions* in *Need For Speed : Porsche Unleashed.*

MAN!! It takes such a long time to complete it. [WITHOUT ANY CHEATS].

The missions are so difficult that, in the "wiki" itself it has been mentioned.

"Many of the missions were considered to be really difficult; anyone who manages to finish Factory Driver can be called a great "computer" driver."

checkout here=== *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Need_for_Spe...e_Unleashed_.2F_Porsche_.282000.29_.282000.29


----------



## Stalker (Aug 10, 2006)

@s18000rpm
have u tried finishing the challange series in nfs mw??they are pretty tough too


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 11, 2006)

Stalker said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm
> have u tried finishing the challange series in nfs mw??they are pretty tough too



they are not that much tough like NFSU, b'coz in PU you were dealing with very accurate handling of cars(can be compared with real life cars).
But in NFS:MW you have to deal with only "beatin' the cops" in their own game, & some races with a very PATHETIC car handling.
 In MW you dont have to apply brakes often, just turn a little bit & hit NoS, thats all, you do a 90 degree corner at 250+ kmph.

In PU, on the Monte Carlo circuit, when you take the big U(hairpin turn), you had to BRAKE really hard to make that turn, or the car(particularly 944T) would roll over. that(handling) was really interesting, coz you can do a Lateral braking to overtake others & improve our position(1st,2nd...).

Since you have/are playing MW, have you noticed the AI of other racers & cops. If you make a mistake (at later stage of game) in a race, like hitting traffic cars ..., its DAMN hard to catch-up with the others, BUT if the other racer makes a mistake like that & you leave him way behind (provided u dont make mistake), that racer's AI kick in like a lightning bolt & by the next corner he overtakes u.
Its so stupid & frustrating, i mean how the hec* can the others do that, & we CANNOT, even when we are FlatOut in our cars. 

& of course, you would have experienced THIS,-- the other racers can push you around, or turn you around with a gentle push from a side, BUT you CANT, its like if they were driving  TANKs.


When you played the NFSU, do you remember the Factory Driver Mission in which you have do TWO 360's & a hell of course on a GT1 Race Car. Sh*t, it took me more than 20 tries to finish that mission.

Believe it or not, but EA has been unsucessful in bringing a TRUE *NFSU's successor*.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2006)

Stalker said:
			
		

> COD 2 is difficult???..............must be the easiest of all the COD series
> 
> yes,the health system makes the gameplay a hell lot easier



COD2 difficult.lol haha


----------



## estranged12 (Aug 11, 2006)

Doom 1 and 2 :S

lol@my posts always showing 0


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 13, 2006)

NFS:MW challenges  duh!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 13, 2006)

estranged12 said:
			
		

> lol@my posts always showing 0


Some sections have no post counts. :]


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 13, 2006)

none


----------



## mediator (Aug 13, 2006)

LAttu,stapue,freecell,Contra,Wild Gunman,tetris,mahjong...........list is endless!


----------



## ankush (Aug 13, 2006)

Ninja Gaiden for xbox is hands down the toughest game I've ever played..


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 19, 2006)

another game
Playstation2 "Urban Terror"


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 19, 2006)

thadeus said:
			
		

> I think COD 2 would have been the toughest game if they had used the usual health system. Thank God they did not.



*WOULD HAVE BEEN *so he's not saying it's the toughest game he's saying that it could have been the toughest game if they used the older health system of Call of Duty 1


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 20, 2006)

DMC3 is so hard, hence haven't played it since months. My bro is playing RE4 these days and it is pretty hard too.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 22, 2006)

POP:WW anytime for health upgrde i had to work my ass out for that.


----------

